# 25 mile TT



## derrick (2 Aug 2017)

Just entered this.https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/15783
Anyone else?


----------



## Cronorider (8 Aug 2017)

Enjoy - hope you have a great race


----------

